# Burmese Fox Litter?



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I have what I've been calling a Sepia Fox doe until she developed points (father was Himalayan). So now she is officially a(t) c(ch)c(h) and not a(t) c(ch)c. I recently bred her with a Black Fox because they both carried piebald and wanted to start a pied line. I'm very pleased with this litter for many reasons. The mom (Sophia) is a top notch mother, the best I've seen. This is her first litter. She had only 8 pups and only 2 were bucks so didn't need to cull at all. I will be keeping one of the bucks and a few of the does. The rest will be adopted out as pets, except the buck...I would only adopted bucks out to other breeders.

Here's Sophia (dame)

















Group Shot of the litter

















Smudge (the buck I'm keeping)









No Name doe - What color would you call those tanish marks?

















More Does - Color..is that Sepia?









The Black Fox/Sepia Fox Does? one looks lighter to me.









Buck I'm not sure what to do with yet. Only mark is on the butt...kind of like a reverse rump white?


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Sepia is more of a washed out black


----------

